# West ky group



## hopper12 (Jan 16, 2014)

Anyone in west ky area that are on the forum


----------



## MetropolisLake (Sep 22, 2014)

yep


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

I am in Evansville, Indiana, just north of KY but I visit there at least once a week.


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

I've heard a lot of people in Indiana are really just lost Kentuckians :yikes:


----------

